# Question bluetooth  : jumelage ipod et macbook pro



## meilingibookg3 (19 Juin 2009)

Quelqu'un a essayé ? J'essaie, mon macbook pro le reconnaît. Mon iPod se connecte puisqu'il apparaît sur le soft du bluetooth, mais il refuse de jumeler... donc et vous ? sinon à quoi sert le bluetooth à part connecter un casque...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Question très pratique qui m'intéresse aussi.. Je viens de passer en 3,0 et me demande ce que le bluetooth va m'apporter!

Car je suis en train de jubiler et d'imaginer coupler mon clavier bluetooth sur l'Ipod, ce qui serait puissant pour par exemple, écrire du texte ( que ce soit pour le travail ou chatter ) pendant que mon Mac passe un film et devient donc inutilisable...


----------



## meilingibookg3 (22 Juin 2009)

Je viens de faire un tour sur le forum du site Apple.com. Tous sont déçus du firmware 3.0 car le bluetooth est bridé... On ne peut l'utiliser qu'avec un certain type d'écouteurs bluetooth. Gageons que les plaintes et autres colères des utilisateurs du forum support d'Apple attireront l'attention de ce dernier afin qu'il puisse ajouter plus de matériels dans la liste des matériels à jumeler via Bluetooth...
Je suis tellement déçue que franchement le bluetooth ne me sert à rien...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

meilingibookg3 a dit:


> Je viens de faire un tour sur le forum du site Apple.com. Tous sont déçus du firmware 3.0 car le bluetooth est bridé... On ne peut l'utiliser qu'avec un certain type d'écouteurs bluetooth. Gageons que les plaintes et autres colères des utilisateurs du forum support d'Apple attireront l'attention de ce dernier afin qu'il puisse ajouter plus de matériels dans la liste des matériels à jumeler via Bluetooth...
> Je suis tellement déçue que franchement le bluetooth ne me sert à rien...



Sur certains points Apple me dégoute quand même!!!

Payer des ingénieurs, investir des développeurs, dépenser des centaines d'heures de travail pour bloquer le Bluetooth,ca me dégoute vraiment.

Je vais en revenir à faire l'apogée duJailbreak qui permet de débrider le Bluetooth, afficher des videos flash, améliorer le calendrier sur le lockscreen et apporte de nouvelles fonctions essentielles qu'Apple passe son temps à bloquer pour en faire des nouveautés et faire acheter ses produits!

Encore une politique qui, si elle avaitété faite par Microsoft aurait choqué tout le monde.  Apple le fait et tous ls fans tendent le petit pot de vaseline et leur petit cul pour se faire avoir en beauté et personne ne dit rien!

Dans quel monde vivons-nous?


----------



## meilingibookg3 (22 Juin 2009)

Mais pour Apple, ça permet d'upgrader son iPod, et son iPhone... regarde, l'iPhone 3G n'a ni la boussole, ni la "voice control" pour des raisons obscurs... en fait, c'est pour inciter les gens à acheter l'iPhone 3Gs. Peut-être la la mise à jour débridera ces fonctions pour la 3G. Je pense donc que pour l'iPod Touch, la sortie probable d'un nouvel iPod Touch pour septembre ou octobre devrait nous permettre de voir plus clair...


----------

